# مصادر تلوث ( البيئة البحرية ) الشواطئ والبحار



## جمعة محمد سلامة (17 أبريل 2014)

*مصادر تلوث ( البيئة البحرية ) الشواطئ والبحار*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*


إن مصادر تلوث البيئة البحرية متعددة ، وتختلف حدتها من مكان إلى آخر في بحار و محيطات العالم ، وتتوزع بشكل غير متجانس في البحر الواحد ولأنها تتركز على الشواطئ و قرب الأماكن السياحية ومصادر التلوث مثل المصانع ومحطات توليد الطاقة ومصافي تكرير النفط والتجمعات السكانية ويمكن أن تصنف مصادر تلوث البيئة البحرية إلى :









*مياه الصرف الصناعي :*
التلوث بمياه الصرف الصناعي التي تحتوي على مخلفات صناعية سامة مثل المعادن الثقيلة التي تتراكم في الكائنات البحرية مسببة هلاكها وتسمم الإنسان عندما يقتات عليها .
إن تأثير هذه المتدفقات لاينحصر فقط في قتل الحياة البحرية في مناطق تفريغها بل إن بعضاً منها كالزئبق يمكن لها أن تتراكم بحيث تنتقل عبر سلسلة الغذاء من الكائنات الحيوانية أو النباتية الصغيرة المعلقة أو الطافية في المياه إلى الأسماك الكبيرة ثم إلى الإنسان ؛ وبالتالي تؤثر في صحته مسببة أمراضاً خطيرة .


*مياه الصرف الصحي :*
التلوث من مياه الصرف الصحي الذي يحتوي على مواد عضوية تستنفد الأكسجين الذائب عند تحللها ؛ مما يؤدي إلى إختناق الكائنات البحرية ، كما تحوي ميكروبات ضارة بالكائنات البحرية وبالإنسان عند إستخدامه هذه الكائنات كغذاء .
إن 85 % من مجاري المياه الملوثة القادمة من 120 مدينة ساحلية تطرح في البحر الأبيض المتوسط بدون معالجة كافية لها .


*مياه الصرف الزراعي :*
التلوث بمياه الصرف الزراعي وجريان مياه الأمطار حيث تحتوي هذه المياه في حالات كثيرة على متبقيات المبيدات السامة ومتبقيات الأسمدة التي تساهم في خصوبة التربة ، وقد تؤدي عند وصولها إلى البحر إلى تكاثر النباتات البحرية الدقيقة السامة ؛ مما يؤدي إلى إختلال التوازن البيئي وإنقراض بعض الكائنات البحرية .


*النشاطات التجارية :*
النشاطات التجارية مثل صيد الأسماك والأصداف ( المحار ) والنباتات البحرية والصيد الجائر من قبل أساطيل تجارية من خارج المنطقة قرب الشواطئ البحرية الذي يحدث خللاً يهدد التوازن الدقيق للبيئات البحرية .


*التلوث الحراري :*
التلوث الحراري من محطات توليد الطاقة ، وهو يؤدي إلى إرتفاع درجة الحرارة وبالتالي نقص تركيز الأكسجين الذائب وهذان العاملان لهما آثار سلبية على بقاء الكائنات البحرية .


*إلقاء المخلفات الصلبة :*
إلقاء المخلفات الصلبة كردم المناطق الساحلية وإلقاء المخلفات في لبحر وما يترتب على ذلك من مخاطر صحية وبيئية على الإنسان والكائنات البحرية على حد سواء .


*النشاطات الترفيهية :*
النشاطات الترفيهية التي تدمر التربة وتزيل الكثبان وتدمر موائل الكائنات النباتية والحيوانية ، يضاف إلى ذلك الدمار الذي تحدثه عمليات التعدين .


*التلوث النفطي :*
التلوث النفطي بسبب تسرب النفط في المواني النفطية أو من ناقلات النفط عند وقوع حادث ، ويؤدي إنتشار النفط على هيئة غشاء رقيق جداً إلى حجب الأكسجين الضروري لبقاء الأحياء البحرية وكثيراً ما يتسبب في حجب الضوء الضروري لعمليات البناء الضوئي أو الحد من نفاذه إلى الطبقات السفلى ؛ حيث تعيش أنواع كثيرة من النباتات ، وتطرح بواخر نقل النفط ونقل المسافرين وغيرها كل يوم مئات الأطنان من الفضلات بما فيها فضلات النفط في البحر كل يوم .


*الأساطيل البحرية :*
الأساطيل البحرية التي تجوب عرض البحار والمحيطات تساهم بشكل كبير في تلوث مياهها وتعكيره وذلك بسبب ما تستخدمه هذه الأساطيل من طاقة نووية لمحركاتها ؛ بالإضافة إلى ما ترميه من فضلات وتطلقه من أبخرة في المناورات التي تقوم بها .


*ماذا يجب أن نفعل لإنقاذ هذا البحر :*
​


[*=center]معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي .
[*=center]إقامة المحميات البحرية لحماية الأنواع البحرية من الإنقراض .
[*=center]ترشيد الصيد ومقاومة الصيد الجائر .
[*=center]التوعية البيئية .
[*=center]الأخذ في الإعتبار تقييم الأثر البيئي للمشاريع قبل إنشائها .
[*=center]عقد الإتفاقيات الدولية لجعله بحار ومحيطات سلام ناقل لرسالات الخير بدل أساطيل الحرب والدمار .
[*=center]التصدي بقوة لناقلات النفط التي ترمي بمياه الصابورة في عرض البحر .
[*=center]تبادل المعلومات حول الملوثات وطرق معرفتها ومقاومتها ومعالجتها .
 





المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة ... وصورة تذكارية مع كل من المدرب / نادر الصلاحي ، المدرب / أمير شحره ، المدرب / إبراهيم الحسيني ... ( صنعاء / مارس 2014 )


*عناوين التواصل :*





المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة





المدرب / جمعة سلامة





المدرب جمعة محمد سلامة

​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 مايو 2014)

مشكور أخي جمعة
بارك الله بك


----------



## mo3aaz (8 يناير 2017)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

